# Feather Mites - best way to get rid??



## Taffyhorse (20 August 2010)

Hi All, 

My Sec D seems to have mites in his feathers. I know there are a few peeps on here with 'feathered' friends (sorry couldn't resist!) so if anyone can tell me the best way to get rid of them, I'd be eternally grateful. 

Cheers


----------



## ischa (20 August 2010)

frontline


----------



## katherine1975 (20 August 2010)

Hi. I'm sure you will get lots of differing advice. My mare had mites last year and I used Frontline (use once then repeat 10 days later) this worked really well. Then use pig oil and sulphur on the feathers to keep them at bay - also helps with mud fever. 
This has worked for a year, noticed last week that she was biting her feathers again so have reapplied the frontline.


----------



## dominobrown (20 August 2010)

My hairy mare, shire X dales has tried everything. The lot, including clipping everything off! I use pig oil that helps a bit.
p.s What is in pig oil and why is it called pig oil? Do they use on pigs?


----------



## cob1 (20 August 2010)

Ive tried frontline - with mixed results as you have to get all skin feathers covered.

I find that the injection from the vet (twice a fortnight apart) is the best treatment as its systemic. The hairy also has huge feathers and often is a bit sore and scratchy so i dont have to mess on with them.

Also my vet said not to clip them off as feathers are the best protection for skin, especially in the winter (plus he like playing with fences and pulling shoes so it keeps his legs better protected).

Pig Oil and SUlphur in the winter is great for keeping feathers clean, free of mudfever and mites. (Dont use oil in summer as can burn the legs!).


----------



## Taffyhorse (20 August 2010)

Thanks All - will get some Frontline tomorrow ;-)


----------



## bexwarren24 (20 August 2010)

A dectomax injection that you can get from the vets is the best licensed thing for mites on horses.

I'm probably going to get slapped for this but I give my horse coopers spot on, its a pour on for cattle/sheep/chickens. Its not licensed for horses and you need a holding number to get it but its brilliant. Its similar to the dectomax injection but 20 applications cost £40. Hell of alot cheaper than injections and the bonus is after 2yrs of using it on him he is still alive. Hurray!!


----------



## dominobrown (20 August 2010)

ooo the spot on stuf sounds good. what is its proper name? Can I get a farmer to get it for me?


----------



## sunshine19 (20 August 2010)

I use Coopers Spot On too. My vet gives it to me on prescription for my cobs. Works great


----------



## Luciejjkk (20 August 2010)

The dectomax injection from the vet is effective for limited time so does need to be done twice yearly I would say.

Also Frontline is good but very hard to apply if the horses' legs arent completely clipped.

Havent tried pig oil and sulphur but heard it is relatively effective, but again, hard to apply deep enough to reach the skin on feathered horses.

My vet gave me this fantastic solution which *touch wood* has worked brilliantly along with the dectomax injection.  Definately speak to your vet.

My vet also gave me pots of Seline shampoo which seems quite effective.


----------



## bexwarren24 (20 August 2010)

dominobrown said:



			ooo the spot on stuf sounds good. what is its proper name? Can I get a farmer to get it for me?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.farmrite.co.uk/product/105217/Coopers-Spot-On-Insecticide-with-Deltamethrin-1ltr This is the stuff. Yes, as long as you have a holding number you can get it, so a farmer can get it for you. Just be careful with it incase they have a reaction (I would think it unlikely though). I put on the same amount as you should put on for a cow.


----------

